# Abu Garcia Revo SX



## bcritch (Mar 31, 2008)

I finally made a decision on which baitcaster to purchase this year and I went with the Abu Garcia Revo SX. I found one on EBay for $129.99 the list price is $159.99. The description says that it's this year’s model but it is probably last years. I'm not sure if there is even a difference.

In reading the reviews on BPS 25 out of 27 people rated this reel as a 5 Star product. Only one person was unsatisfied with the reel.

Reel Description:
Whipping up on heavyweights worldwide, the lightweight Abu Garcia Revo SX Low-Profile Baitcast Reel has started a revolution among anglers everywhere. One of Abu Garcia's toughest reels to date, the Revo SX Reel features precision machined Duragear™ brass gears with an oversized main gear housed within an aluminum frame. This gear configuration makes the reel smooth and reliable while increasing its overall strength and durability. The Carbon Matrix Drag™ system is constantly smooth across all drag settings, and the shielded stainless steel bearings and corrosion resistant roller and spool bearings provide ultra smooth casting and retrieve with life-long performance. The Revo SX also features the Linear Magnetic Brake™ System which allows fine tuning in any casting application by consistently applying mag force to the spool while a six-pin centrifugal brake aids in controlling casts in varying fishing conditions. Be a part of the revolution and try one today.


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats on the new reel. I am sure you will be happy. I have a revo stx and love it. I know others with the SX and feel the same. Good luck and I hope you land a lunker with it.


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2008)

Good luck with the new reel! Looks sweet! If it performs like the STX it is a winner!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ive only heard good things about revos, makes me want to give one a few casts my self to see what all the fuss is about, good luck with it.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice! Abus rule!


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 13, 2008)

Just to let U know that the SX does not have the six-pin centrifugal, revo s does have six-pin centrifugal..


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 14, 2008)

the sx is a nice reel! ive got one and it hasnt given me any problems.


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 15, 2008)

Good luck with it. I've got both the SX and STX, and they are really nice reels.


----------



## whj812 (Apr 15, 2008)

I looked at one today......one of the smoothest reels I think I have ever felt!!!


----------



## Pont (Apr 28, 2008)

I bought 3 of them in the off season and love each one.


----------



## kemical (May 7, 2008)

now i just look up Abu Garcia Revo SX... and it says config: right hand left hand.. are they talking about, that is made for your left hand or right hand
???.. i fish holding the rod on my right hand and i reel in with my left.. 

wondering,, cuz it looks sick ass hell,, those reels..


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2008)

You are correct that you can order it righty or lefty. 

Righty if you hold the rod in your left hand and turn the handle with the right hand
Lefty if you hold the rod in your right hand and turn the handle with your left hand.


----------



## kemical (May 7, 2008)

Jim said:


> You are correct that you can order it righty or lefty.
> 
> Righty if you hold the rod in your left hand and turn the handle with the right hand
> Lefty if you hold the rod in your right hand and turn the handle with your left hand.



Thanks Jim!!! ,, always there to help!


----------



## Popeye (May 9, 2008)

Jim said:


> You are correct that you can order it righty or lefty.
> 
> Righty if you hold the rod in your left hand and turn the handle with the right hand
> Lefty if you hold the rod in your right hand and turn the handle with your left hand.



See, that's one thing that cornfuses me. Why is a R/H baitcaster reeled with the right hand but a R/H spinning reel reeled with the left?


----------



## Waterwings (May 9, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct that you can order it righty or lefty.
> ...



If a reel doesn't come right-handed I place the handle on the right side of my spinning reels (reel hanging under the rod) to make them right-handed. :-k


----------



## micropterus (May 11, 2008)

I have two of each model Revo. The SX is a fine reel. I've heard a couple of complaints, but only a couple. My SXs have performed flawlessly.


----------

